# Choosing My Breeder - East Coast



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

OMG. Delmarva is great. They received one of my puppies brothers. They got - Weber "Mountain N Delmarva Smokin' Hot" -. He will be gorgeous. As far as small goldens are you then leaning towards getting a female rather than a male?

O and welcome!


----------



## CN_Bethany (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm actually leaning toward a male - I know they are usually larger, but its a certain soft place in my heart that makes me set on a male. I'm glad to hear such positive words about delmarva


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

So you want a breeder that is active in the Confirmation ring, and that the dogs are CGC, possibly from a TDI line.

"Charms Goldens" in Maryland really doesn't ring a bell. If you want I can ask Michelle my breeder if she may know of any breeders she would recommend. 

Have you thought of an older golden that a breeder has that they aren't going to finish that is already trained? Just a thought.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Do not go with Charms!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

MercyMom said:


> Do not go with Charms!


Why do you say that? Charms has been recommended by experienced people on the forum previously.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

You might also want to check Lycinan goldens in Maryland. I saw several lovely dogs out of Charms kennel at the specialty yesterday.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

If you're looking to bring home a pup July/August, you're a bit behind the power curve. I If timing is a priority, I would expand your search to locate litters that will be available. I fully understand how quiet the house must be with the loss of your boy.

Have you contacted the Potomac Valley GR Club or the Chesapeake GR Club or the Gunpowder GR Club? They have links for breeder referral. There are number of great breeders in the area, some are smaller but their dogs track back to the readily identifiable bigger names. I spent this past Friday/Saturday at the PVGRC Speciality in Westminster MD (golden heaven), I would definitely reach out to the puppy referral POC for each club to see where that takes you. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss of Cody! And so young. I just lost my Coby 4 days ago to the same thing at 8 yrs. The shock and loss are terrible.


----------



## CN_Bethany (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you so much for all the wonderful responses. I will take my time to respond to each person:

bethlehemgolden - I've thought about adopting an older golden, but I really have my heart set on a puppy. I currently have two rescues, and they're perfect gems, but this time around I'm going to be looking for a puppy. Thank you for the help! Also, you don't need to go to any trouble with your breeder - unless you want to! 

MercyMom - What is the issue with Charms? I don't know that much about them and I'm just wondering if you had any personal experience that would make me stay away from them.Thank you!

2golddogs - I just looked them up - thank you, they're beautiful! And yes, I agree, Charms have very nice dogs from what I've seen. Thank you!

SheetsSM - Unfortunetly, I have begun to realize how behind I am. I have reached out to a Golden club in NYC where my friend has offered to lend me her place, and I will reach out to the ones in this area (I was always meaning to, but I hadn't done it yet...thank you for reminding me!)

Coby Love - I am so sorry for your loss, too. It's devastating. 

-- One more thing to this thread, sorry for the long reply --
I recently reached out to a breeder in NYC called "Gotta Be Goldens." They seem to have good reviews and I'm willing to make the drive. I'm not sure what the status of their waiting list is, but I know they just had puppies. I know I won't get one, but the breeders seem to be respectable. Does anyone have any experience with these breeders? Harborview remains 1# in my heart (bias!) but if they don't work out, I really like these Gotta Be Goldens.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Charms goldens are reputable! They run the Gunpowder Golden Retriever Club and are AKC handlers and judges. All clearances are complete on their dogs. They even offer free puppy training classes for I think 6 weeks. I am currently on the waiting list. I also reached out to a forum user that had one negative and it sounded like "here say" from a different breeder. Charms also uses their stud with Potomac run kennels. You can also check out Sannman kennels who breeds with charms. Stormy Point and Baybreez also sound good. If you want to adopt try Great.org or DVGRR. I think all these breeders know each other as friends or from dog shows. 

Websites-
Potomacrun.org 
Charmsgoldens.com 
stormypointgoldens.com 
libertybellegoldens.com
Sanmannkennels.com
baybreezgoldenretrievers.com


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

MercyMom said:


> Do not go with Charms!



I would still like to know what the issue was with Charms. It seems unfair to say not to "go with" it, but not to explain why. If the reason is something benign like, "the owner is always grumpy" then a prospective owner can decide whether he wants to deal with it. If, however, the person commenting is implying that something is wrong with the dogs, that is another matter.

I would appreciate it if you clarified your objection, Mercy Mom. Thank you.

NewfieMom


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree vague negative comments aren't helpful and really not fair.

A quick look into Charms looks like clearances are pretty spotty.


----------



## CN_Bethany (Jan 16, 2015)

I actually just heard back from Charms and I'm going to be speaking with her tonight.Theres nothing to signify she's bad - except Loisiana's point on the clearances. Hopefully there's positive news, I'll let everyone know what happens. Daisy123 - what waitlist are you on? I think she is breeding a couple, if I'm not mistaken (which I may very well might be!) 
Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bethany,
They are mother and daughter breeders. I am on the daughters list (Jennifer) for a female pup from the Crystal x Archie litter. I also met her mom, Ginny, who owns Joker Jr. who is adorable! I went to Ginny's house for a visit during puppy class a few months ago. If you attend the puppy classes she will give your pup free vaccinations too! They have been breeding and showing dogs for years and they really know what they are doing. I am still waiting to see if Crystal is pregnant or I will switch to another list. Please let me know what you think of them and if you decide to go on the wait list.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I was told by a reputable breeder about Charms Goldens being aggressive and having a higher risk of cancer. I take her word on it.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

2golddogs said:


> You might also want to check Lycinan goldens in Maryland. I saw several lovely dogs out of Charms kennel at the specialty yesterday.


I agree that Lycinan is great. I visited her one time in 2003. I met some of the dogs and they were great. I actually met Mercy's two grandfathers and her great grandmother (mother of one of the grandfathers) up there and didn't even know I would have having a descendant from these dogs 9 years later! Bill was a legendary dog. I am proud to have his granddaughter.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

CN_Bethany said:


> I actually just heard back from Charms and I'm going to be speaking with her tonight.Theres nothing to signify she's bad - except Loisiana's point on the clearances. Hopefully there's positive news, I'll let everyone know what happens. Daisy123 - what waitlist are you on? I think she is breeding a couple, if I'm not mistaken (which I may very well might be!)
> Thanks again, everyone!


I wish you the best of luck dear.  She does have beautiful dogs, which is why I considered her at one time. You 've got to go with your gut as to which is best for you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## CN_Bethany (Jan 16, 2015)

MercyMom - Thank you for your input, I really appreciate it! Nothing is final on Charms -- I will actually be speaking to her later this week, not this night as I thought earlier, but I will keep in mind what you have said. After losing one to cancer, I don't think I could do that again.

Daisy123 - Congratulations!! That is so exciting. I have a good feeling so far with Charms, and I'll definitely post updates with this thread. I will be speaking to the breeder later this week and I hope it's positive news.
----

I still have my fingers crossed that Harborview with pull through. Delmarva is a no, since I just missed their litter, and Charms and Lycinan are still possibilities. I'll keep everyone updated on this thread. Thanks so much!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I will keep my fingers crossed that you get the pup of your dreams and I am sorry for your loss of your fur baby. 
I have been there many times and last time after losing my furry kids, I ended up at Harborview's door step. I love my boy to pieces. Good luck!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

All goldens are at high risks for cancer and Charms dogs are not aggressive. You can check the pedigree of the dogs being bred for longevity and causes of death in relatives. I met their adult dogs and they all had great temperaments. The puppies acted like typical puppies and seemed very healthy. Every puppy needs the proper training to avoid behavioral issues. Its not very professional for a reputable breeder to say bad things about other reputable breeders.


----------



## CN_Bethany (Jan 16, 2015)

cgriffin - Ben is adorable. I hope everything works out with Harborview, and that I'm as lucky as you!

Daisy123 - I'm glad to hear that they're not aggressive. I had one aggressive Golden growing up and it was not a pleasant experience after he attacked several dogs. I think I'm going to meet Charms soon and I'm hoping it will go smoothly!!
--
Update: 
I AM speaking to Charms (Ginny) tonight, so maybe I'll schedule a time to visit the dogs! I'm so excited about this whole process, I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## CN_Bethany (Jan 16, 2015)

Update!!

There is a litter that will be born in *June* that I may be able to get on the waitlist for. I will find out this week if there are any more spots left. I'm so excited and I hope it works out.

I'll let everyone know if I will be getting my puppy!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Very excited for you, hope you make the list!:wavey:


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

So exciting! Which dogs are they breeding for the June litter?


----------



## LindaKPT (Apr 17, 2015)

*finding a breeder*

Wow. I never knew it was this hard to find a puppy. I filled out a puppy questionaire that required more information than my last job application. It says a lot about the breeder that they care so much about who their puppies are going to, but it makes me feel more like they are interviewing me rather than me interviewing them. Not that that's a bad thing. I tend to favor a breeder that does not ship puppies and wants to meet the prospective puppy parents first. Those breeders seem to be more concerned with the puppy's welfare than the money.


----------



## DebScroc (Jan 10, 2015)

Also take a look at Goldenway Goldens in New Jersey (goldenwaygoldens.com) they have very nice lines and one of the owners is local (to where I live) and when they have pups she'll bring them out and about to socialize them.

Also, Jacaranda breeders in NJ, Mendham area. small ethical hobby breeder with English lines also. She was so open and informative when I was looking, I was truly impressed. Unfortunately she was not going to have a litter in my time frame, so I did not end up using her. 

Please also look at the threads on here for puppies up to one year. I had not had a puppy in ten years and boy did I forget what the this stage is like !!! My Bodie is now almost six months old and I can see a light at the end of the tunnel but its no picnic 

Best of luck to you 
Deb


----------



## CN_Bethany (Jan 16, 2015)

Daisy123 said:


> So exciting! Which dogs are they breeding for the June litter?


I am actually going with a litter that has a Charms dam (Diamond) and a Harborview papa! The mom was bred by Charms, but is owned by someone else now.


----------



## CN_Bethany (Jan 16, 2015)

DebScroc said:


> Also take a look at Goldenway Goldens in New Jersey (goldenwaygoldens.com) they have very nice lines and one of the owners is local (to where I live) and when they have pups she'll bring them out and about to socialize them.
> 
> Also, Jacaranda breeders in NJ, Mendham area. small ethical hobby breeder with English lines also. She was so open and informative when I was looking, I was truly impressed. Unfortunately she was not going to have a litter in my time frame, so I did not end up using her.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Deb! Goldenway is Stunning! I couldn't find that much info on Jacaranda -- though from the reviews on the forum they seem to be wonderful.

I've been browsing this forum as much as I can, trying to find as much info before August (so I have a looong time..) Thanks for your suggestions and I'll definitely add them to the "backup" list in case the litter I'm hoping for doesn't work out!


----------

